# We Are Here For You Gossamer



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Gossamer,
I wanted to start a thread for you and Mary Rose. I know that her birth/death death is approaching rapidly with it being July 29th.
I want to extend an extra hug, shoulder to lean on, extra ear to listen and more room in my heart to you.
You are so loved, as is your sweet Mary Rose. You are wanted and needed her Gossamer.
So, thank you for all you do to contribute to these boards. We wouldn't be the same without your love, compassion and understanding.


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Sending lots of love and support. We thank G-d for Mary Rose! Happy birthday to her and you mama


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I will be thinking of you and Mary Rose in this week leading up to her one year aniversary. We are all here for you Mama. With lots of love and







.


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

I can't even imagine the feelings that must be growing as this day approaches, since that day for me seems so far away. All I can do is say we'll all be thinking of you and your family this week, even more than usual!!!!


----------



## Breathless Wonder (Jan 25, 2004)

You, and Mary rose, and your husband, are in my thoughts.

Peace to you.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thank you ST for saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY ROSE...I started to cry when I read that in your post.

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY ROSE....HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU...*


----------



## Katana (Nov 16, 2002)

Gossamer, all the love and peace in the world to you.

Happy birthday, beautiful Mary Rose.


----------



## Katie's Momma (Jun 11, 2004)

My heart goes out to you and your family as you celebrate the birth, life and death of Mary Rose. Peace be with you all.


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Gossamer... you have gone through so much in the past year, I cannot begin to imagine! But through your pain you have still reached out to others, offering support, love, compassion and understanding. Such giving is truly remarkable.

You have shared your love for Mary Rose with us, and in your words your love is so real, so vivid. This love is only felt by a Mother and your Mary Rose is lucky to have you as her mama! You are both so beautiful to me - and many others here too.









Thank you so much for letting us know your sweet Mary Rose!

Your thread about Mary Rose really touched me! I remember feeling moved to tears when I read your words. But they were tears of profound happiness - not sorrow. You know the essense of your daughter better than a lot of mother's I know. That to me is priceless and so beautiful!

Like I said, I cant imagine how hard this time must be for you, but I do know that there is a lot of love and support here. We are all grateful for your kindness and honesty and there is no better place to share your pain, anger, hopes, dreams and memories. We are here. And we all care.

Happy Birthday sweet Mary Rose
In the arms of Heaven where your spirit grows,
Where your eyes shed kindness
To those who weep...
Where your heart knows no limits
To the Love it keeps...

Happy Birthday sweet Mary Rose
In the arms of Heaven where your spirit grows...

~*~*~*~

And to you sweet mama to sweet Mary Rose -
your birthday too as you already know.
We honour you here
for the mother you are...
a mother so pure...
so deep and so loved
by sweet Mary Rose
who watches from above.

~*~*~*~


----------



## Lula's Mom (Oct 29, 2003)

I've been thinking about you too and this approaching date...







to you and Mary Rose.


----------



## Ms. Mom (Nov 18, 2001)

happy Birthday beloved Spirit Child Mary Rose.

Gossamer - you're deep in my thoughts right now


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Well now I am absolutely bawling my eyes out.
Jackie, Thank you so much for starting this thread and your kind words.

Sweet Teach, Thank you for being the first one to wish my daughter Happy Birthday.

Raven, Thank you so much for your touching and beautiful poems. I will keep these close to my heart.

Thank you to every one else for your thoughts and prayers. Your support, kind words, compassion, and feelings you are so willing to share with me help me get through every minute, hour and day that my arms long to hold my daughter. Thank you also for helping me feel like a momma even though my baby is in heaven. Thank you for acknowledging my daughter as a person and my love as a mother's. THank you again for everything I have mentioned and everything I don't even have words for.

Love, the Truly blessed Gossamer


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)




----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Good Morning Gossamer.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Thinking of you & Mary Rose tonight.... Gossamer you both are loved!!! I tucked you right in next to me at The Blessing Way Ceremony today...I needed you both right there with me. You presence was definitly felt!!


----------



## Kerrie (Jul 23, 2003)

Gossamer, I have been thinking of you daily as the 29th aproaches. I hope that you are taking time to care for youself.







s


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

Gossamer: Just a post to say we are still thinking about you.







to you and Mary Rose.

Oh and Ds wanted to add "Mumma love baby bye-bye, I love baby bye-bye" (he still doesn't talk very well, but that is his way of saying that you love your baby and so does he.)


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Shannon, Kearnan is so sweet!








Gossamer- thinking of you, as always. Hope you're hanging in there.
ST


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Gossamer,




























:









I wish we lived closer so we could go eat some chocolate together!!! That would make us smile.

Thinking of you today...sending lots of love, prayers, hugs and kisses...and of course chocolate!!!


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

You are a truly wonderful mother gossamer.


----------



## babycarrier (Apr 2, 2004)

I've been thinking of you and Mary Rose. One particular post you wrote stayed with me, a poem. Often times I find mySelf drifting to sleep and you ladies cross my mind. Lately, Gossamer, my heart is thinking of you and your upcoming birthday.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Thank you all so much for your kind words and compassionate thoughts. Right now I feel like I am on the brink of a break down, that if I just let go I will start crying and never stop. I know your prayers are what are getting me through this tough time.
Gossamer


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Gossamer,
I wish we could spend time together IRL this week...well every week for that matter.
I now that there isn't a whole lot that can be done to "make" you feel any better right now. I so wish there was. I wish so many things for you.
Most of all I wish for gentleness, compassion, unconditional love, wisdom, and on and on...
Most of all my hope for you is that you will soon have another precious baby is your arms. One that takes their first breath of life and keeps breathing. A baby that out lives you and dh. A baby for you to nurse, co-sleep with, watch in wonder.
I love you sweet Gossamer and Precious Mary Rose!!!


----------



## SweetTeach (Oct 5, 2003)

Gossamer, I'm sorry you're feeling on the edge. I felt that way quite a few times before. For me it helps to not be alone when I'm feeling that way.


----------



## BunintheOven (Jan 14, 2003)

my thoughts are with you, Goss!!





































Mary Rose


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

It is just about midnight here on the west coast...so I wanted to be the first to sing HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Mary Rose on her birthdate.
I hope that you have recieved the package I sent. I tried to plan it so you got it on Thursday.
I sit here crying Gossamer....my heart hurts...for Mary Rose, Nazir, Gracie, Adia, Connor, Arawyn, Emma, Sophia...all the babies that have died.
Sometimes I want to scream "WHY" as loud as I can. For what? We never really ever get an answer do we?
What we do get is EACHOTHER...together we have it all. So, right now I want to thank you Gossamer for all that you do to contribute to MDC, MOA and our friendship. Thank you for being the angel that YOU are.





























:


----------



## wilkers8 (Mar 22, 2004)

Happy Birthday sweet little Mary Rose!


----------



## polka hop (Dec 23, 2003)

Mary Rose









Thinking of you today, Gossamer.


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

I too was thinking of you and your sweet baby this morning. Peaceful thoughts for you on this day.


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

Dear Jackie,
Thank you so much for your comforting words and compassionate thoughts. I did get your gift yesterday and it is just wonderful. My own set of angels. I decided to pick a card every morning and just feel that angel's spirit surround me each day. Thank you again for remembering my sweet Mary Rose.
Gossamer


----------



## christymama (Feb 21, 2003)

Gossamer~ I am thinking of you and Mary rose.. I hope you received my card I sent.. I was so overcome with words I dont know if any of it made since. It is hard when I talk with my heart. The emotions always get in the way and things become jumbled up! PLease know we are all thinking of you and celabrating Mary Rose. She is very lucky to have a mama as wonderful as you! Peace and love to you on this day








Christy


----------



## painted horse (Jul 18, 2003)

Thinking of you today, Gossamer - and of course thinking of your darling and much missed Mary Rose. Happy Birthday, Mary Rose......make a wish....!!! (you too Gossamer....make a wish!)

By the way, Gossamer, I've been meaning to say how much I love your signature. Just love it. Gives me chills and /or tears every time I read it.

Know that you are in many people's thoughts today.....








s

Jen


----------



## iris0110 (Aug 26, 2003)

I just wanted to say HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARY ROSE







:







You are very loved here at mothering.

Gossamer I wish I had words that could take away your pain, today and everyday. Just know that I am thinking of you.


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)

Gossamer,
You are very welcome. I am happy to hear that it arrived on time. I also have the same angels....I love them.

I will check in later....


----------



## gossamer (Feb 28, 2002)

It is 7:45 p.m. here and I have almost survived the day. 10:21 p.m. she was born and 11:21 is when she died. I can't decide if I want to be awake. We went to the cemetary today and I was so pi**ed off, I should be buying a cake and gifts instead of flowers for her grave. That just seems like the ultimate perversion of motherhood. Instead of caring for her, I am caring for her grave.








Gossamer


----------



## HaveWool~Will Felt (Apr 26, 2004)




----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2001)

Gossamer - my internet connection has been off for the past week but I want you to know that you and your sweet Mary Rose were in my thoughts and still are.


----------

